# a fireplace and a bedroom: need suggestions please!!



## loveme4keeps (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 
I would really appreciate some help with several spaces in my new place. I recently sold my previous house which was an 800 square foot war time house, and purchased a 1700 square foot bungalow. So now the furnishings that we squeezed into our old pace do nothing to fill the space in our new home. 
I'll keep this as short as possible. 
1. What can I do about this fireplace? The space above it is about 5 1/2 feet across and I haven't been able to find anything that would look good there. A mirror? A painting? Should either of these options have an elaborate frame or do we keep it simple? There is presently a heavy weight hook in the concrete to hang something (ya thats right .. its all concrete on that wall) and the border is sunk about a half inch in from the rest of the surface.




























2. I'm looking to do an upholstered headboard for our master queen size bed. How high should it stand above the bed? what kind of foam and material should I be looking for? color suggestions too please!



















Both of these rooms get a tone of natural light from large windows on several walls. This is my first time having to really decorate any kind of space and I'm on a very small budget. 

Can anyone Help PLEASE!!!
thanks


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Well that is an interesting fireplace. I think if it were me, I'd paint that white area out as it looks like a movie screen to me (one big splat of white in other words which would drive me crazy). It has it's own frame/borders so you could think of it as a frame and matt and then find a picture you like (frameless, a gallery wrap if you can or one with a really simple frame so it would fit with the rest of the area) and make it look like one large picture. You could use colors from your brick or something more dramatic like a black/grey combo. It really depends on what you like.

For your bed, you can go whatever height you like. I've seen them a couple of feet tall to 6' tall to going right to the ceiling, so take your pick. I'm not sure about the type of foam, but I bet you can find instructions on the web somewhere for full headboards or making individual squares you can put together on the wall.

BTW don't worry about feeling like you have a dancehall there. I've gone from small to large and large to small and it takes some time to get used to the difference in space. You will find your way over time and before you know it you'll wonder how you lived in such a small place with all that furniture or you'll replace what you have eventually. Meanwhile fill up empty spaces with large plants or vases etc. until you get used to the space.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

For the fireplace, decide simple or elaborate based on whether you want the fireplace to be a focal point (is it unique?) or not


----------

